# Prayers for McDouglad family, Mom murdered



## j_seph (Dec 5, 2016)

Please lift up the family of Wanda McDougald. She went missing last week, they found her body Sunday morning after her boyfriend carried sheriff deputes to where he had dumped her body. Her oldest daughter had such high hopes of her mama coming back. I do not know if she had ever accepted Christ as her savior. Please pray for comfort and answers for this family. I went to school with Wanda and her twin sister and cannot imagine the grief they are going through.
http://www.walb.com/story/33861116/officials-search-for-missing-hall-county-woman


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 5, 2016)

Sad news.  Prayers sent


----------



## Cobra (Dec 5, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 5, 2016)

Prayers from here as well


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2016)

sad...prayers sent..


----------



## mattech (Dec 6, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2016)

so sad

prayers sent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2016)

I agree that this is just SO sad. 

Prayers being sent for this family.


----------



## dawg (Dec 6, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## Headshot (Dec 6, 2016)

Sad, so sad.  Prayers for her and her family and friends.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh Man!!!! My Prayers are added as well.


----------

